# The Hobbit Factory



## Priority 7 (Sep 25, 2012)

This weekend saw an Eu trip for messrs UrbanX, Covert Urbex and Priority 7. It was a trip that I think we had all been looking forward to since we had booked it months ago, sadly one of our group couldn't make it but we managed to tie up with a couple of really cool explorers I had met on my last Berlin trip.
The trip itself saw us rack up some real distances 9 explores across 3 days covering 1000 km in a car, 15-20 km on foot and walking some 1000+ stairs (most of them to our digs each night  )
I am afraid I can't give too much information away on the site suffice to say its been closed a while is really quite immense and was a real sedate mooch...























































































More from the trip soon  Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 25, 2012)

Awesome shots dude! Lol, literally haven't even seen mine yet! 
Fantastic set, look forward to seeing the rest of the trip


----------



## Dexter24 (Sep 25, 2012)

Fantastic pictures, that place is amazing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 26, 2012)

Brilliant photos as always.


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 26, 2012)

very nice.. what a massive building. nice find


----------



## alex76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice work bud you lot sure do get about


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice very nice, great piks of what sounds like a well good adventure


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 26, 2012)

Amazing site! the graffiti is awesome thanks for sharing.


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice! What a weird looking building that is.


----------



## GEMTX (Sep 26, 2012)

Egads man............


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 26, 2012)

What a fab place!! Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 26, 2012)

What a wonderful place .


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 27, 2012)

what a fantastic place¬ im loving the EU reports latley


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 27, 2012)

Cheers guys and girls for the comments I love Eu Urbex


----------



## sonyes (Sep 27, 2012)

Fantastic pics!! Looks an amazing place, thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 27, 2012)

Superb looking place, great photos, thanks for sharing.....


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 29, 2012)

Great shots there mate, fantastic location too!


----------



## Nobody. (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm thinking of going back here in November without being drunk and hung over this time


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 29, 2012)

There were moments when you seemed a little "fragile"


----------



## a_little_feisty (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG!!!! My brain canna take it!! Wot the hells gone on in that place??? Seriously freaky architecture, i luv it!!! Great photos and i bet u all feel soooo much the better for gettin there, i wud


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 1, 2012)

liking that lots


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 1, 2012)

WTF???? Wierdness abounds. Scratching my head what those wierd towers are about!


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 1, 2012)

the towers are my fave bit


----------



## glinny (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice one mat, brilliant post !


----------



## brad304 (Oct 10, 2012)

Odd the place look famously familier from an about 1998ish film, don't know though I could be wrong

Great pic set :notworthy:


----------



## Tig007 (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice one, you must have loved that site, well done finding it. Got to love the industrial sites


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Oct 12, 2012)

What a stunning looking site, nicely captured.


----------

